# gasket sealer



## marks64 (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm re-installing an intake manifold. What type of gasket sealer do you all think I should use? I assume best practices dictate using a sealer?
Thanks forum readers!


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 30, 2009)

*gasket set*

On all the cars I have done the gasket set usually comes with an rtv type silicone sealer that is used at the front and back of the intake manifold. The area where the gaskets lay should be clean and dry... no rtv there.
Anyone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The only place you need sealer is at the O ring at the front of the manifold where it hits the timing cover. There are no front and back portions of the manifold that need sealing. Unlike a Chevy, Pontiacs have a valley pan, and it keeps the hot oil inside the lifter valley and off of the intake manifold. I like the black GM sealer, or the permatex grey or black.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You don't need any sealant on a Pontiac intake, just the bare dry gaskets. If the flat donut rubber gasket at the water pump is new, you shouldn't need any sealant there either.


----------



## marks64 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks guys, you have been a big help on this build! Pictures to come soon.


----------

